# Merlin V12 Castings for Sale



## agmachado (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I found the Merlin V12 casting for sale in website http://dynamotive.netfirms.com/merlin/index.htm. Today I would get the email address to talk, but this website is off-line.

Does anyone know more information about it?

Thank you,

Alexandre Machado


----------



## /// (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Alexandre,
Not sure if you are still looking for this information, but the new address is:
www.quarterscalemerlin.com


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 6, 2011)

A bit out of my price range but it looks like a very nice project.


----------



## /// (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah tell me about it. I've always loved the sound of the Merlin, would love to build one.
But as you say, out of my price range.... out of my skill range too!


----------



## agmachado (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes!!!

Is this!!!

Thank you,

Alexandre


----------



## Swede (Dec 5, 2011)

I've seen those castings before... took another look at them, and am more impressed than ever.

What we are seeing, I think, is someone with a vast love of the Merlin. The patterns to create those castings must have taken years of painstaking work. I don't think they are in it for the money, and I'd be surprised if more than a handful of casting sets have been sold. I understand they are expensive, but I believe they are worth it. If I were younger, I'd buy a set, if I could, because they won't be around forever. Same with the Wright Whirlwind castings.


----------

